# Contact info for medical units



## AirCanuck (27 Jan 2009)

hey all
trying to get in touch with the local MIR here at ASU London Ontario, and starting to get pretty frustrated as I can't find it anywhere.  Can anyone help me out?  Sorry for such a simple question, but I'm trying to book some stuff  (aircrew medical, physical examination) and would love to get that info today before closing time!
cheers
AC


----------



## dapaterson (27 Jan 2009)

Try extension 5199 (per the S Ont phonebook at http://armyonline.kingston.mil.ca/LFCA/143000440013320/2008TEL_18_FEB_08.PDF - DWAN link).


----------



## AirCanuck (27 Jan 2009)

I don't have access to the link, but thank you - the extension worked out great.  There is such limited information available to those of us on ROTP!


----------



## old medic (28 Jan 2009)

There is a "contact health services" link right on the public website;

http://www.forces.gc.ca/health-sante/au-sn/bases-eng.asp



> LONDON
> 
> 32 CF H Svcs Centre Det London
> Wolseley Barracks
> ...


----------

